# Nice publicity



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Check this video that ran on the news in Baltimore


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for sharing this very cool video!!!


----------



## shalimar (Nov 23, 2009)

*Nice Publicity*

Hi... thanks for sharing that video... I am here in Maryland.....enjoyed..


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Nice news story and video, Velo99! Thanks for sharing it with us. If only we could get rid of the "rats with wingss" comments ..

Terry


----------



## palomo (Aug 28, 2009)

What a great video, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## cheema (Jun 24, 2006)

Nice video thanks for sharing


----------



## lostflight (Aug 18, 2008)

"Rats with Wings," a very offensive term.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice video.


----------

